# Modified hangman



## kendallizm (Feb 16, 2008)

Here is my Hangman V2.0, the first one didn't have enough wiggle so I modified the one from http://www.hauntershangout.com/home/santahangman.asp
I bought a welder and taught myself how to weld because the other version uses pvc which does not hold up well in maryland during cold weather, other pvc props broke. So I wanted to make it out of mostly metal. I will use tomatoe plant cages to protect and fill the body area, When it is completed I will post a video.


----------



## kendallizm (Feb 16, 2008)

*Modified hangman again*

more pics


----------



## Holyhabanero (Aug 9, 2007)

Looking good. Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------

